# Android ist das unsicherste Betriebssystem der Welt!



## SteffenMakowski (15. Januar 2018)

Experten haben die gängigen Betriebssysteme am Markt auf Sicherheitslücken gecheckt und dabei festgestellt, dass Android mit satten 841 gefundenen Sicherheitslücken auf dem traurigen Platz 1 rangiert.

Quelle:
Ranking: Android ist das unsicherste Betriebssystem 2017 - FOCUS Online

Ich finde ja das sollte man bei Neukäufen unbedingt berücksichtigen.


----------



## Mar0815 (15. Januar 2018)

Meiner Meinung nach schon erschreckend, aber es ist eben auch der größte Markt. Heißt wenn man nicht unbedingt Apple kaufen will oder Windows Phone und damit auch Kompromisse eingehen will lässt es sich nicht ändern.


----------



## Aerni (15. Januar 2018)

oh ja, dann kaufen wir alle das IPhone X für schlappe 1000€ damit wir dann kein Andriod mehr nutzen müssen. und nebenbei quälen wir uns mit dem iTunes schrott. oder was hast du fürn vorschlag?


----------



## RavionHD (15. Januar 2018)

iOS ist auf Platz 3.
Sicher bist Du mit keinem Betriebssystem.


----------



## claster17 (15. Januar 2018)

Da steht nirgendwo die Android-Version noch der Stand der Sicherheitsupdates.


----------



## Maqama (15. Januar 2018)

Bei einem so hohen Marktanteil nicht anders zu erwarten.
Selbst der Artikel relativiert das ganze.

"Rückschlüsse auf die grundsätzliche Sicherheit eines Betriebssystems lassen sich anhand der Zahl der bekannten Sicherheitslücken nur bedingt ableiten. Grundsätzlich klaffen in allen komplexen Betriebssystemen etliche Sicherheitslücken, die bisher nicht entdeckt und veröffentlicht wurden - entsprechend kann eine hohe Zahl an gefundenen Lücken schlicht bedeuten, dass dort am aktivsten gesucht wurde. Wurden viele Lücken gefunden und behoben, ist ein Betriebssystem möglicherweise sogar sicherer als ein System, in dem viele Sicherheitslücken unbekannt bleiben."


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2018)

Die Liste ist absolut Sinnfrei.
1) Der an Platz zwei geführte Linux-Kernel wird von Android genutzt und es werden alle dessen Punkte doppelt aufgeführt (gleichzeitig aber nicht als Teilmenge der Debian Schwächen, warum auch immer).
2)Spezielle Firmware Fehler werden Android angerechnet, so gibt es z.B. Fehler von Mediatek oder Nvidia Prozessoren welche als Fehler aller Androids zählen.
3)Project Zero ist das weltweit größte Programm zur Aufdeckung von Sicherheitslücken und beschäftigt sich, da von Google finanziert, primär mit Android und sekundär mit dem Linux-Kernel (welche dann auch Platz 1 und 2 belegen).

Wenn das OS noch gepatcht wird würde ich schon fast dazu raten die Liste verkehrtherum zu lesen:
Die wo viele Fehler gefunden werden haben in Zukunft weniger Risiken, die mit wenig bekannten Fehler in erster Linie noch viele unbekannte Fehler.


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. Januar 2018)

Warum erfahre ich das erst jetzt?

5 Stunden nachdem ich mir ein Mate 10 PRO bestellt habe ..


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (15. Januar 2018)

Und ich sitze hier mit meinem Lumia 950, welches seit einem Update vor ca. einem halben Jahr ständig einfriert.....Dafür kann ich mich sicher(er) fühlen als auf Andriod. Aber ist es das wirklich Wert....?


----------



## SteffenMakowski (16. Januar 2018)

Aerni schrieb:


> oh ja, dann kaufen wir alle das IPhone X für schlappe 1000€ damit wir dann kein Andriod mehr nutzen müssen. und nebenbei quälen wir uns mit dem iTunes schrott. oder was hast du fürn vorschlag?



Also wenn man keine Ahnung hat...  nur weil Android unsicher ist, wird doch niemand gezwungen sich das teuerste Apple-Smartphone überhaupt zu kaufen. Die Einsteigermodelle wie z.B. das 7er gibt es schon deutlich günstiger.

Desweiteren braucht man bereits seit iOS 5 oder so kein iTunes mehr zu nutzen, was aber dennoch ein gutes All-Around Programm ist. Das Problem sitzt in dem Fall wohl vor dem Bildschirm.

Diese Zahlen hier die ich gefunden habe untermauern die obige Studie, die Behauptungen von einigen hier das würde ja alles garnicht stimmen, sind also nicht zutreffend.

99,9 Prozent der Mobil-Malware zielt auf Android - PC-WELT


----------



## Olstyle (16. Januar 2018)

SteffenMakowski schrieb:


> Diese Zahlen hier die ich gefunden habe untermauern die obige Studie, die Behauptungen von einigen hier das würde ja alles garnicht stimmen, sind also nicht zutreffend.
> 
> 99,9 Prozent der Mobil-Malware zielt auf Android - PC-WELT


Alle dort beschriebenen Attacken sind Phishing Angriffe, keine Angriffe auf Lücken im OS (sondern auf Lücken im Technikverständnis des Nutzers).


----------



## SteffenMakowski (17. Januar 2018)

Die schlechten Nachrichten zu Android reißen nicht ab. Nachdem erst vor 2 Tagen durch Experten bestätigt wurde, dass Android das unsicherste Betriebssystem der Welt ist, wurde nun bekannt dass der Staat Android-Nutzer ohne weiteres ausspionieren kann, und das schon seit 2014.

Es bleibt abzuwarten wie google auf diese desaströsen Nachrichten reagieren wird.


Skygofree: Ausgefeilter Android-Trojaner spioniert seit 2014 Smartphones aus | heise Security


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2018)

Auch das ist allem Anschein nach wieder eine Phishing Attacke.
Bitte bilde dich doch mal ein bisschen in die Richtung, anscheinend besteht da Bedarf.
Phishing – Wikipedia


----------



## Maqama (17. Januar 2018)

SteffenMakowski schrieb:


> Die schlechten Nachrichten zu Android reißen nicht ab. Nachdem erst vor 2 Tagen durch Experten bestätigt wurde, dass Android das unsicherste Betriebssystem der Welt ist, wurde nun bekannt dass der Staat Android-Nutzer ohne weiteres ausspionieren kann, und das schon seit 2014.
> 
> Es bleibt abzuwarten wie google auf diese desaströsen Nachrichten reagieren wird.
> 
> ...



Wer dubiose Emails öffnet und Dateien runterlädt kann sich Trojaner einfangen, die Erkenntnis des Tages!
Mal im Ernst, wie Olstyle schon sagte, fängt man sich den Großteil der Schadware über Phishing ein.
Der User muss also selbst die Schadware runterladen.

Informiere dich bitte mal bevor du deine "News" verbreitest und troll hier nicht rum.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2018)

No Panic on the Titanic, anstatt alles zu verteufeln wäre ein gesunder Umgang mit den elektronischen Gerätschaften sinnvoll. Egal was man nutzt man kann alles vor die Wand fahren ohne Brain Exe worauf es die dunklen Gestalten ja abgesehen haben. Bei Handys, Tablets und Co schein eben einfach die Sensiblierung noch nicht ausgeprägt genug sein


----------



## SteffenMakowski (18. Januar 2018)

Es geht hier mitnichten um Phishing wie manche fälschlicherweise meinen. 

Der google play store fällt eben oft auch durch Malware verseuchte Apps, auch heute gab es wieder eine News dazu:

Pornowerbung in Kinder-Apps: Malware im Play Store mit Millionen Downloads | OnlineMarketing.de


Desweiteren gehört da ja immer auch ein unsicheres OS dazu, dass man Malware aus E-Mails einfach so installieren kann.

Hier gibt es nichts zu beschönigen, zumal die mittelalterliche Update-Politik es ja noch schlimmer macht. Nur 1% der Nutzer haben die neueste Version übeehaupt installiert, wo Lücken gefixt wurden.

Da die Malware ja immer Millionenfach heruntergeladen wird, ist sie auch verbreitet. Irgendwer muss es ja sein.

Wer diese Fakten bestreiten will soll sich doch bitte an die Quellen wenden und denen erklären wie es eurer Meinung nach wirklich ist


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2018)

Das ändert trotzdem nix an der schon erwähnten Tatsache. Ein wirklich sicheres BS gibt es halt nicht und das es halbwegs sicher wird und bleibt dafür muss eben der User / Besitzer selber sorgen wie auch dafür Sorge tragen das alles was installiert wird eben aus sicheren vertrauenswürdigen Quellen kommt. Nebenbei bemerkt gibt es für mobile Geräte auch entsprechende Schutzsoftware und das alte Geräte unterhalb von Android 6 absaufen weil die nicht mehr supportet werden ist nicht das Problem der Software. Entweder müsste man dann den swarten Piet den Geräteherstellern aufs Auge drücken weil die Altgeräte nicht 10 oder 20 Jahre supporten oder eben dem Eigentümer der sich erst von etwas trennt wenn das Gerät den Zersetzungsprozess durchläuft


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2018)

SteffenMakowski schrieb:


> Es geht hier mitnichten um Phishing wie manche fälschlicherweise meinen.
> 
> Der google play store fällt eben oft auch durch Malware verseuchte Apps, auch heute gab es wieder eine News dazu:
> 
> Pornowerbung in Kinder-Apps: Malware im Play Store mit Millionen Downloads | OnlineMarketing.de


Dass Werbeflächen ohne Ansehen der Käufer vermietet werden ist leider Usus bei Apps aller Hersteller und diversen Webseiten. Da die Daten über Web im Betrieb nachgeladen werden kann das auch kein "Shop" kuratieren.
Sehr ärgerlich aber nicht Android spezifisch.


> Desweiteren gehört da ja immer auch ein unsicheres OS dazu, dass man Malware aus E-Mails einfach so installieren kann.


In der Tat. Wie gut dass das bei keinem Mobile OS der Welt möglich ist (auch nicht bei Android).


----------



## SteffenMakowski (18. Januar 2018)

@ Bakterius:

Antivirensoftware für Android hat sich in Tests als großteils nutzlos herausgestellt.

AV-Test: Viele Android-Virenscanner sind nutzlos - Golem.de

Den Grund für ein unsicheres Betriebssystem auf die Nutzer zu schieben ist arg billig.

Das ist wie wenn man bei Autos die schlechte Crashtest-Erfebnisse haben sagt „muss man halt vorsichtig fahren“.

Und doch die Konkurrenz hat eben nachweislich viel, viel weniger Probleme mit Malware. Es liegt am Grundkonzept von Android und an nichts sonst, da helfen keine Ausreden und Relativierungen mehr. 99% Malware-Anteil im mobilen Bereich ist mehr als eindeutig.


----------



## taks (18. Januar 2018)

SteffenMakowski schrieb:


> Hier gibt es nichts zu beschönigen, zumal die mittelalterliche Update-Politik es ja noch schlimmer macht. Nur 1% der Nutzer haben die neueste Version übeehaupt installiert, wo Lücken gefixt wurden.


Das ist nicht die Updatepolitik von Android/Google sondern der Smartphone Hersteller. 
Des weiteren hat die Androidversion nichts mit Sicherheitspatches zu tun. Sicherheitspatches werden gesondert von den Android-Versions-Updates ausgeliefert.



SteffenMakowski schrieb:


> Und doch die Konkurrenz hat eben nachweislich viel, viel weniger Probleme mit Malware. Es liegt am Grundkonzept von Android und an nichts sonst, da helfen keine Ausreden und Relativierungen mehr.


Kannst du mir erklären was am Grundkonzept von Android zu mehr Problemen mit Malware führt?


----------



## shadie (18. Januar 2018)

SteffenMakowski schrieb:


> Android ist das unsicherste Betriebssystem der Welt!



Windows ebenfalls und warum?
Weil es die größte Angriffsfläche bietet und Hacker so Schadsoftware für eine wesentlich breitere Masse entwickeln können.

Wenn in deiner Nachbarschaft 10 Häuser den gleichen Code für das Türschloss haben und das 11. einen anderen.
Dann findest du doch nicht den Code für das 11. Schloss raus oder?

Zudem kann man auf Android auch ohne Probleme Antivirensoftware nutzen.
Selbst mein Sophos Home welches ich auf meinen Rechnern nutze kann ich dort installieren und online verwalten.
Hatte bisher noch keinerlei Probleme mit "Hacks" oder Geld welches plötzlich vom Konto verschwindet ohne mein Zutun.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2018)

SteffenMakowski schrieb:


> @ Bakterius:
> 
> Antivirensoftware für Android hat sich in Tests als großteils nutzlos herausgestellt.
> 
> ...



Du kommst hier mit einem Test der 6. Jahre alt ist, was ist daran noch glaubwürdig?
In der Regel kann man sein BS ja updaten nur irgendwann setzt der Hersteller der Hardware dem einen natürlichen Riegel vor der sich auch EoL nennt. Niemand bietet in der schnelllebigen Zeit einen Lifetime Support und auf der anderen Seite ist der Besitzer in der Pflicht mit seinem Verhalten.
Ich weiß zwar nicht was ein Chrashtest hier soll und vorsichtig fahren ist ja wohl etwas was man von einem Fahrer erwarten sollte. Es kauft auch niemand etwas um es bewußt vor die Wand zu setzen oder dem ICE auf der Schiene entgegen zu rasen.
Es ist wohl eher die Verbreitung und mobile Geräte liegen eben im Trend und so eben derzeitig wohl das lohnenste Ziel für die Spitzbuben


----------



## DaStash (18. Januar 2018)

SteffenMakowski schrieb:


> @ Bakterius:
> 
> Antivirensoftware für Android hat sich in Tests als großteils nutzlos herausgestellt.
> 
> AV-Test: Viele Android-Virenscanner sind nutzlos - Golem.de




*Datum: 7.3.2012, 15:34*

Hast du nicht noch einen älteren Link gefunden? 

Ansonsten würde ich mal ganz soft hier auf interne und vor allem aktuelle Quellen verweisen.
Android-Virenscanner im Test (2018): Welche Antivirus-App schutzt das Smartphone am besten? [Januar]

p.s.: Bakterius war schneller. 

MfG


----------



## fotoman (19. Januar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Auch das ist allem Anschein nach wieder eine Phishing Attacke.


Wo sollen die Angriffe auch sonst her kommen? Angriff über den Mobil-Provider? Über öffentliche, unverschlüsselte WLans (selber Schuld, wer sowas nutzt), dubiose Apps (noch mehr selber Schuld).

Dann bliebe für mich noch der Angriff über einen (aktuell gehaltenen) Webbrowser (auf "seriösen" Seiten mit Werbeblocker zwar nicht ausgeschlossen, aber doch recht unwahrscheinlich) oder die erwähnten Werbe-Banner. Letzteres klingt wie der ehemalige Flash-Mist unter Windows, vor dem man sich unter Android auch schützen kann ohne Root-Rechte zu benötigen und dabei u.U. noch Datenvolumen spart.  Läuft die App mit Proxy nicht, nutze ich sie halt nicht.



SteffenMakowski schrieb:


> Antivirensoftware für Android hat sich in  Tests als großteils nutzlos herausgestellt.


Nicht nur unter Android, aber  egal, wer darauf vertrauen will anstatt brain.exe (oder  hier vieleicht auch brain.apk) zu nutzen, soll es halt tun.



SteffenMakowski schrieb:


> Den Grund für ein unsicheres  Betriebssystem auf die Nutzer zu schieben ist arg billig.


Kann  man so sehen. Dann muss man halt Apple mit all seinen Einschränkungen  ertragen. Offene Systeme lasen sich nunmal per Definition nicht zu 100%  absichern ohne zumindest einen Teil der Verantwortung dafür dem User zu überlassen. Ich bin jedenfalls heilfroh, dass Android und Windows (noch) nicht so krampfhaft abgeschottet sind, dass man damit nur noch das tun darf, was Google oder MS möchte.



SteffenMakowski schrieb:


> Und doch die Konkurrenz hat eben  nachweislich viel, viel weniger Probleme mit Malware.


Ja, warum  wohl? 99% der schon dem einfachen Augenschein nach  verseuchten/nutzlosen Apps schaffen es nicht durch die Apple-Zensur. Und unter Windows installieren sich wohl viel weniger Unser jedes Drecksprogramm.


----------



## fipS09 (19. Januar 2018)

Ist halt wie schon einige gesagt haben der Preis für ein offenes Betriebssystem. Android wird immer mehr Angriffsfläche bieten als iOS, dafür bietet Android aber auch weit mehr Möglichkeiten.
Muss jeder selbst abschätzen ob die Freiheiten einem das Risiko wert sind, mir sind sie es jedenfalls.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Januar 2018)

95 % der Nutzer kauft aber auch keine Geräte für 800-1000€ dementsprechend ist Apple keine Alternative. 
Ich bin mittlerweile aber auch der Ansicht bevor ich mir ein Pixel für 1000€ kauf nehm ich gleich ein Iphone und bekomm wenigstens 4 Jahre Updates.

Aktuell löse ich das mangelnde Updatewesen der Hersteller einfach durch Customs aber bei den Preisen der Highendgeräten ist für mich die Updatezeit das entscheidende Kriterium. Die Smartphone selber unterscheiden sich Hardwaretechnisch eh nicht mehr so groß das es für 99% der Nutzer wie auch mich keinen wirklichen Unterschied macht.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2018)

Aber wer kauft sich ein Pixel neu?
Da warte ich doch ein Jahr und kaufe es dann für 400€ oder so.


----------



## Atent123 (24. Januar 2018)

SteffenMakowski schrieb:


> @ Bakterius:
> 
> Antivirensoftware für Android hat sich in Tests als großteils nutzlos herausgestellt.
> 
> ...



Was genau haben Phishing Attacken mit dem OS zu tun ?
Ein OS das so abgeschirmt wäre das Phishing nicht funktioniert wäre nahezu unbenutzbar.


----------



## fipS09 (25. Januar 2018)

Antreas schrieb:


> Tja Qualität kostet nunmal!
> 
> Übrigens verkauft Apple sogar noch das 7er, was dann sogar günstiger als die Samsung-Schinken ist!
> 
> Es gibt also für jeden Geldbeutel was.


Unsinn, das hat nichts mit Qualität zutun, ich will keinen schlecht machen, aber jedem sollte bewusst sein das man den Mammutanteil für den Markennamen zahlt.
589Euro für ein altes Flagschiff Handy ist übrigens nicht wirklich was "für jeden Geldbeutel" Gibt ja allerdings noch das SE.


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2018)

Antreas schrieb:


> Tja Qualität kostet nunmal!
> 
> Übrigens verkauft Apple sogar noch das 7er, was dann sogar günstiger als die Samsung-Schinken ist!
> 
> Es gibt also für jeden Geldbeutel was.



Du kannst immer noch das Galaxy S6 kaufen. Von daher -- Banane.


----------



## Bloodsaw-1984 (26. Januar 2018)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> 95 % der Nutzer kauft aber auch keine Geräte für 800-1000€ dementsprechend ist Apple keine Alternative.
> Ich bin mittlerweile aber auch der Ansicht bevor ich mir ein Pixel für 1000€ kauf nehm ich gleich ein Iphone und bekomm wenigstens 4 Jahre Updates.
> 
> Aktuell löse ich das mangelnde Updatewesen der Hersteller einfach durch Customs aber bei den Preisen der Highendgeräten ist für mich die Updatezeit das entscheidende Kriterium. Die Smartphone selber unterscheiden sich Hardwaretechnisch eh nicht mehr so groß das es für 99% der Nutzer wie auch mich keinen wirklichen Unterschied macht.
> ...



Das die aktuellen Preise der "Flaggships" total übertrieben sind stimmt. Ich finde es halt krass dabei, dass du auch diese Geräte nach 3 Jahren austauschst, auch bei Apple. Ich habe mir damals ein iPhone 6 Plus geholt, klar bekomme ich immer noch Updates, aber seit dem Update auf iOS11 läuft das iPhone nicht mehr so schnell wie vorher. Den Akku habe ich schon tauschen lassen aber trotzdem habe ich andere Ladezeiten wenn ich Apps öffne wie unter iOS10. Klar man kann es noch nutzen, dir sollte aber auch bewusst sein, dass du automatisch anfängst nach neuen Geräten ausschau zu halten wenn es nicht mehr so Potent läuft.

Ich schaue mir erst mal die Android One Geräte an, wo dir auch bis zu 3 große Updates versprochen werden, und werde dann entscheiden was ich hole. Bis jetzt weiß ich nur das ich keine 1320€ für ein Smartphone ausgeben werde.
Ob Android wirklich das unsicherste System ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## KnSN (26. Januar 2018)

Mar0815 schrieb:


> wenn man nicht unbedingt Apple kaufen will oder Windows Phone



Lieber verbrenne ich mein Geld als es an demjenigen Plunder zu vergeuden!


----------



## doncamill (26. Januar 2018)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> 95 % der Nutzer kauft aber auch keine Geräte für 800-1000€ dementsprechend ist Apple keine Alternative.
> Ich bin mittlerweile aber auch der Ansicht bevor ich mir ein Pixel für 1000€ kauf nehm ich gleich ein Iphone und bekomm wenigstens 4 Jahre Updates.
> 
> Aktuell löse ich das mangelnde Updatewesen der Hersteller einfach durch Customs aber bei den Preisen der Highendgeräten ist für mich die Updatezeit das entscheidende Kriterium. Die Smartphone selber unterscheiden sich Hardwaretechnisch eh nicht mehr so groß das es für 99% der Nutzer wie auch mich keinen wirklichen Unterschied macht.
> ...




Immer dieser Unsinn in Bezug auf Apple Preise.....

Wer bei Apple mit nem Smartphone starten möchte bekommt das sehr gute SE bereits für um die 300,- neu.

Also was soll das immer....


----------



## Bloodsaw-1984 (26. Januar 2018)

doncamill schrieb:


> Immer dieser Unsinn in Bezug auf Apple Preise.....
> 
> Wer bei Apple mit nem Smartphone starten möchte bekommt das sehr gute SE bereits für um die 300,- neu.
> 
> Also was soll das immer....



Das SE fängt ab 409€ an. Ich bekomme dann iPhone6S Technik. Soll ich dir jetzt sagen das ich für 200€ ein Xiaomi Mi A1 bekomme (UVP)? 
Hier wurden 1000€ Androiden (ist atm nur das Note8, nämlich das teuerste) mit Apple verglichen und da bin ich beim teuersten nun mal bei 1320€.


----------



## doncamill (26. Januar 2018)

Bloodsaw-1984 schrieb:


> Das SE fängt ab 409€ an. Ich bekomme dann iPhone6S Technik. Soll ich dir jetzt sagen das ich für 200€ ein Xiaomi Mi A1 bekomme (UVP)?
> Hier wurden 1000€ Androiden (ist atm nur das Note8, nämlich das teuerste) mit Apple verglichen und da bin ich beim teuersten nun mal bei 1320€.



Naja komm hab gerade geschaut, das SE bekommt man für 339,- (2sek. Google)

Und 6S Technik ist immernoch aktuell gerade in der Preisklasse. Überverarbeitung brauch man da garnicht erst reden.

Direkt bei Apple magst du recht haben aber den Preis als Vergleichswert zu nehmen wäre falsch. 

Ich persönlich halte von diesen China Androiden ja Garnichts aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Bloodsaw-1984 (26. Januar 2018)

doncamill schrieb:


> Naja komm hab gerade geschaut, das SE bekommt man für 339,- (2sek. Google)
> 
> Und 6S Technik ist immernoch aktuell gerade in der Preisklasse. Überverarbeitung brauch man da garnicht erst reden.
> 
> ...



Dann empfehle ich dir halt ein HTC U11 Life mit Android One für 299€ im Saturn. Hier ist du ein Markenprodukt wenn dir das eher zusagt mit aktueller Technik. Mit Android One hast du auch die ganzen Versions Updates und nicht nur die Sicherheitsupdates.
Trotzdem kann man diesen "China Androiden" gut mit dem SE vergleichen und ich gehe sogar soweit das du mit dem Xiaomi das bessere Gerät hast. Wenn du persönlich davon nichts hälts kann ich nichts dafür, trotzdem kannst du keine 1000€ Androiden mit dem SE vergleichen sondern musst dann auch das 1320€ iPhone nehmen.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Januar 2018)

doncamill schrieb:


> Und 6S Technik ist immernoch aktuell gerade in der Preisklasse. Überverarbeitung brauch man da garnicht erst reden.


Die gleiche Technik bekam man schon 2014 für 300€. Also bevor das 6S überhaupt kaufbar war.
Und für unter 400€ bekommt man ein XZ1 compact also 2017 High-End.
Also sind es zweimal eher unpassende Vergleiche.


> Ich persönlich halte von diesen China Androiden ja Garnichts aber jeder wie er mag.


Und warum nicht?


----------



## Bloodsaw-1984 (27. Januar 2018)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die gleiche Technik bekam man schon 2014 für 300€. Also bevor das 6S überhaupt kaufbar war.
> Und für unter 400€ bekommt man ein XZ1 compact also 2017 High-End.
> Also sind es zweimal eher unpassende Vergleiche.
> 
> Und warum nicht?



Er glaubt das weil in Deutschland Medial verbreitet wird das Ware aus China minderwertig sein muss (es gab leider auch sehr viel minderwertige Ware aus diesem Land). Apple produziert aber auch in diesen Ländern und lässt sich das Ding auch dort zusammenbauen (vielleicht deswegen auch die vielen minderwertigen Geräte bei den iPhoneX diesmal (Spaltmaße, scharfe Kanten, Kratzer, schief eingebautes Glas, Dreck auf der Kameralinse etc)).
Ich muss sagen ich finde die Teile von Xiaomi echt klasse und hoffe das dadurch die Preise wieder etwas nach unten reguliert werden. Mein Nokia konnte ich damals für 5 Jahre verwenden, ohne das etwas langsamer geworden ist oder sonst was. Aber Heute muss man sich ja fast alle 3 Jahre was neues holen da die Dinger einfach immer langsamer werden (im speziellen Apple).


----------

